# Snuggles has Real Claws



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Well my smack talking got me in real trouble this time. I've been heckeling Deuce with the Snuggles Bit for a while and today he took a swat at me with a real bear claw. I sent him a trade with some Alec Bradley 1997's and a few tagalongs and what does he do. Sends a premium selection of sticks right up my alley. 

But you'll still be that Little Fabric Softner Mascot, Snuggles, to me...:biggrin:


Thanks very very much Bro.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats one awesome bunch of gars!!!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

WOW, is that a coronado? and the sol cubano artisan is fantastic... not to mention all the la auroras!! good take, my friend!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

You alright bear claws are sharp


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is pretty sweet!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Cute, cuddly and humidor fresh! Nice!
View attachment 19253


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Snuggles..(snicker)...nice hit. He should have sent a bear claw along with that one.......:lol:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's one heck of a lineup!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! :dribble: enjoy....


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is a sweet hit right there


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done Patrick!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice .....


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Hit


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice great selection of smokes


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit quality sticks


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I am speechless. Wow!


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Snuggles is funny but them cigars are serious. Nice.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

He's a big ol teddy bear aint he.......
Nice hit


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Best watch it with that snuggles crap! lol

Im still not done, ive got plans for a few more people!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome hit :brick:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Ahhh....my favorite activity....poking the bear....


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Heh...talkin' smack could conceivably pay off!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Snuggles :roflmao: I like that!! good job snuggles


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> Ahhh....my favorite activity....poking the bear....


Always fun, but you need something to poke him with. Luckily you can kill two birds with one stone. You can poke him and then stick it in his baseball team... cuz they are DONE! :lol: Sorry, Snuggles.  Great hit though!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

mitro said:


> Always fun, but you need something to poke him with. Luckily you can kill two birds with one stone. You can poke him and then stick it in his baseball team... cuz they are DONE! :lol: Sorry, Snuggles.  Great hit though!


:roflmao:

Great hit Deuce. That RP is a monster smoke!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That's a great selection you put inn, Patrick!! I love a lot of them!! :eeek:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nice hit!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------

